# Can't we all just get along?



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The dog, the cat, and the rat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuuesBhOR9g


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

How Cool is that?!









"If they can do it, why can't we?"

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

This is great


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

thats cute


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Amazing how they're not all trying to eat each other, isn't it, lol?


----------

